# Anyone ever gotten an Electric Smoker Wet?



## trece (Aug 10, 2007)

We have a Masterbuilt and keep it on the end of the deck. If it looks like rain we move it under the awning. But I'm just curious, what happens if it did get wet from rain, has anyone had it happen?
Thx,
Trece


----------



## illini (Aug 10, 2007)

I keep mine and also use it in a shop/shed that I can ventilate well....If you need to store yours on the deck I would invest in a slip over cover that is water proof...The electronics box at the top should be protected from water in my opinion
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sounds like you are enjoying your MES from the posts I have read

Take care


----------



## db bbq (Aug 10, 2007)

Trece
My cousin (bbq bubba) has an electric that spends a lot of time outdooors,(usually forming a steady smoke ring around the neighborhood) that does get wet....As far as I know he has'nt had any problems with it, But I would suggest a cover when its not in use.. just to be on the safe side...DB BBQ


----------



## keywesmoke (Aug 10, 2007)

Down here everything I own gets wet one way or another. I just leave stuff out in the hot sun if it stops working for a day or two and most of the time it comes right back.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

DON"T USE IT WET! 
Unless you are sure it's not wet in the control box it could go poof! I would think (I don't know - I don't own one for that reason) that knowing it will be used outside they'd waterproof the controls using gaskets, high temperature expoxies etc. Might be a good question to ask the company.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope you are plugging into a GFI (Ground Fault Interrupter) receptacle... that way, if it does get wet, that will keep you from turning into Q... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Never used an electrical unit, but electricity and water don't mix well. My advice; _try to keep it dry_.


----------



## smoked (Aug 11, 2007)

my mes has gotten wet from time to time while being used, kinda hard not to here in the seattle area  you know.  I've never had a problem, however like stated earlier make sure it's plugged into a gfci circuit.  When not in use the unit sits inside nice and dry......


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 11, 2007)

I was hoping you'd chime in here Smoked! Do they insulate the control box or something? I gotta say that's the main reason I've never used the electric wand thingy that came with my All-In-One ECB. It's just a HUGE toaster coil and a zip cord.


----------



## trece (Aug 11, 2007)

I like to put it on the end of of very big deck when in use in good weather. If it starts to sprinkle I move it under the awening(sp?), not an easy task but dooable. When not in use its under the awening. It is pluged into a GFCI and I also have one in the main power box in case the deck GFCI fails. 
I was just curious, I feel much more comfortable w/an electric unit so for me a its a small price to pay for even heat.
Thx all,
Trece


----------



## mossymo (Aug 11, 2007)

When this thread started it got me to thinking, "Why not seal the control box to the unit?" It will be safe and unharmed as long as you wipe off the exterior after the smoke.

I either set mine under a garage eave or I have a gazebo (4 seasoned screen house) that I use if it is raining or snowing. But I do think for the digital control modules long term life sealing it with caulking would be an added extra preventative to having future problems; unless condesatin could pose an electrical problem?

I will be sealing mine with clear caulking tomorrow.....


----------



## cheech (Aug 11, 2007)

If it gets wet and you use it you will let the smoke out and it will never work


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have some "canned smoke" that I put in mine when it gets wet.


----------



## smoked (Aug 12, 2007)

yes, the control unit is fairly well sealed, I would not let it sit out in a downpour, but with the typical "mist" we get here often it is not a problem whatsoever.


----------

